# Tackle/bait shop recommendations



## a-baum (Jan 13, 2010)

I live in SE PA but will be surf fishing quite a bit this summer along the DE beaches. Can someone recommend me a good shop along Rt 1 somewhere in DE?

I will need a rod/reel setup, terminal tackle, and bait on a regular basis. I like to shop local for this kind of stuff so I would appreciate any input on places that have a good selection of gear and friendly guys to get advice/tips from.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't know if this is too far off your route but Taylored Tackle in Seaford is my regular stop...

Taylored Tackle 
27147 Seaford Rd
Seaford, DE 19973
302-629-9017


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

there's Henlopen B&T on rt 9 in Lewes, Bill's B&T on rt 1 in rebobeth and Old Inlet B&T on rt 1 by IRI/ there are more depending where you are going to fish. i've used these guys for 25 yrs and they are friendly and willing to help


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i agree with surfnsam and normark any of them are good and i'll add hook,line and sinker. and the baitshop at henlopen pier. come to think of i can't think of a bad shop down there. if you want to veer of of rt 1 there is capt bones just south of the canal just take the middletown/odessa exit and turn right on rt 13 and its about a mile down on the left and then its just as easy to get back on rt 1 south.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I personally like Bill's and Old Inlet.. If you go to anyone of them trying to buy a rod\reel combo you will pay WAAAAY to much... You're better off ordering from bass pro or cabelas... I have seen $150 combo's sell for $250 in those shops..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah i wouldn't but a rod or reel from them, you can find better deals, althow Bills has a clearance sale in early spring with some good deals. and there's more, old salt in Lewes also Lewes harbor marina.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> If you go to anyone of them trying to buy a rod\reel combo you will pay WAAAAY to much... You're better off ordering from bass pro or cabelas... I have seen $150 combo's sell for $250 in those shops..


I have to disagree with the WAAAAY too much part . You might pay more but tell me which tackle shops dont inflate prices ? I also want to let you know that at Bills if you buy a reel you have 1 year to return it if you have issues .. NO questions asked !
IMO if your buying a "Combo" you arent that good of a fisherman .
The reels alone are pretty close in price at both Cabelas and Bass Pro not much different at Bills or Old Inlet.

(I do not work for Bills)


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

calm down Normark, just because someone buys a "combo" doesn't mean they can''t fish. you don't need a 1000.00 reel with a 900.00 rod to catch fish.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

surfnsam said:


> calm down Normark, just because someone buys a "combo" doesn't mean they can''t fish. you don't need a 1000.00 reel with a 900.00 rod to catch fish.


Oh I am calm but dont put words in my mouth .. I never said you need anything to fish or that a combo cant catch a fish.. Most guys who fish a lot dont buy combos .. They put together whats comfortable for them . Everyone has different needs and IMO combos are for the FWF and those with less experience .


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm sorry Normark i'll use your words " if your buying a combo you aren't that good of a fisherman ". shimano, daiwa, fin nor, quantum etc. all put together very nice combos that feel good, work well and are balanced. what makes a "good" fisherman, some one who has the most expensive equipment but doesn't know how to use it or the guy with a K-mart rod/reel with bws and chicken livers catching fish right and left? just my opinion


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

surfnsam said:


> just my opinion


As this was mine .



surfnsam said:


> " if your buying a combo you aren't that good of a fisherman ".


----------

